
India shuts down internet once again, this time in Assam and Meghalaya - yorwba
https://techcrunch.com/2019/12/13/internet-shutdown-india-assam-meghalaya/
======
yorwba
Submitted this because someone posted the wrong link at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21800789](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21800789)
and (rightly) got flagged for that.

